# Walking Dead Series 3



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

New series starts on Sky FX channel Friday 19th Oct @ 10pm

http://www.fxuk.com/shows/the-walking-dead/about


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Have to say I've really enjoyed it. Expected it to be a "Zombie fest" but it's cracking drama, and quite thought provoking.. good stuff


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

its ace, can't wait.

have a look at revolution, new this year but also pretty good.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Another series i'm following. Doesn't it start in the US tonight? (for us downloading types)


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Another series i'm following. Doesn't it start in the US tonight? (for us downloading types)


Read - digital shoplifters


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Th3Doctor said:


> Read - digital shoplifters


While i agree that downloading some things is wrong (music/films), downloading a T.V program that gets shown in the states often months before we see it when I already pay for tv over here isn't wrong IMO.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Agreed. Nobody loses out really, apart from the advertisers?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

brilliant series!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

love it! cant wait for it! just finished watching season 2. totally epic


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Th3Doctor said:


> Read - digital shoplifters


It's a TV series. Dry your eyes.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody know if the series 3 is going to be shown on CH5 (and if so, when)?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

first episode is epic!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Downloaded it yesterday and started watching it. But got told off by the wife for watching it without her, so I had to stop! WTF!!!


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Downloaded it yesterday and started watching it. But got told off by the wife for watching it without her, so I had to stop! WTF!!!


I'd get the same so waiting for Friday night to start watching.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

avit88 said:


> first episode is epic!


Agreed, the rest of the trailer for the series looks good too.


----------



## Bethan39 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love this series too glad to see it back on :thumb:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a well made show. Even if the main guys American accent drops out every now and then. I recon its got a couple more seasons in it, unlike a lot of shows these days that only get one then get axed by the greedy network bosses.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I havent read the comic series, do you think they could make another series if they stick to the comic script? Or would they have to extend the story?


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't wait, my favourite tv series to date, great story line, attention to detail is epic!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> I havent read the comic series, do you think they could make another series if they stick to the comic script? Or would they have to extend the story?


I read an interview from the producer last week, apparently there are 7 or 8 seasons planned, however given the characters and way the story lines pan out, it could run for upto 10 seasons!!!


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank god I checked this thread I didn't have a clue when it was coming back.. I would have been gutted to miss it.... It's a quality series with a surprisingly good plot 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

paddyirishman said:


> Anybody know if the series 3 is going to be shown on CH5 (and if so, when)?


Ch 5 normally run a few weeks behind.. I think that the first two series started on 5 as they were coming to the a close on FX

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Only 30 mins to go...

Sad aint I


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great start to season 3 this is going to be a great series


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeh, I thought it was excellent. Still as gripping as ever.

There are still the obvious thoughts of "why dont they just raid a gun shop" etc... But this doesnt spoil the series at all :thumb:

**Spoiler below**

Loved the prison guards in riot gear. And cant wait to see who the other group are that they bumped into in prison. And that black woman with the sword...

:thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent start, straight back into killing zombies. Some good TV finally coming back.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Thought the first episode was very good, looking forward to the second.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just watched episode 3, heres a spoiler..

A very good episode, didnt see anything of Rick and his group. Instead we met the Governor and his gang. Looking forward to seeing what his agenda is. Definately not a man to be trusted. And we finally got reunited with Daryl's 'one handed' brother - Merle Dixon.

The plot thickens..


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Was certainly an interesting episode and gave us a break from Lori.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

whilst I am enjoying this series, I'm not desperate to watch it like I was the last two.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

This series is getting better by the week. Love it.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> This series is getting better by the week. Love it.


it is good, its one of the few series i still follow. that said i have two episodes to catch up on..

I do quite like Game of thrones too.. (hoping Santa brings me the dvds)


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

loving it always wondered what happened to his brother and really want to see this weeks but i'll be working for ten days :-(


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DampDog said:


> I do quite like Game of thrones too.. (hoping Santa brings me the dvds)


Game of Thrones is frikkin brilliant :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Tips said:


> Game of Thrones is frikkin brilliant :thumb:


Finishing filming in the next couple of days then the film is off for all the CGI goodness and stitching together etc. Should start getting some early promo vids early in the new year.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jamest said:


> Finishing filming in the next couple of days then the film is off for all the CGI goodness and stitching together etc. Should start getting some early promo vids early in the new year.


Game of Thrones the film or season three - either way I've died and gone to heaven. :thumb:

Great news, thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Massive fan of t w d...love the Zombie genre - recommend Jonathan Maberry books and Justin Cronin for horror fans!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Tips said:


> Game of Thrones the film or season three - either way I've died and gone to heaven. :thumb:
> 
> Great news, thanks for the info :thumb:


Season 3 which should be half of the third book.


----------

